# خلطة ملمع اطارات السيارة



## mhmad1981 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

ارجو من لديه خلطة ملمع اطارات السيارة ان يزودني بها وله جزيل الشكر


----------



## موسى عوض (29 نوفمبر 2010)

يمكنك استخدام الجلسرين مع الماء


----------



## أمين نصار (7 ديسمبر 2010)

كل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة العام الهجرى الجديد ,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## عزو العز (4 فبراير 2011)

السيد: mhmad1981المحترم
يمكنك استخدام مادة الكمبرلان مع الماء بنسبة 1/5 تصبح المادة الناتجة جل يستخدم في تلميع التابلو والاطارات


----------



## mhmad1981 (13 فبراير 2011)

الاخ عزو العز
انا جربت الكمبرلان ولكن يعطي رغوة ولا يعطي لمعة
ارجو التوضيح


----------



## thechemist_1981 (14 مايو 2011)

يمكنك استخدام مادة الكمبرلان مع الماء بنسبة 1/5 تصبح المادة الناتجة جل يستخدم في تلميع التابلو والاطارات
وتحط علية نصف لتر بيبسى ايوة بيبسى الى بيتشرب


----------



## ستيم كار (17 مايو 2011)

ملمع الكفر 

لعمل 120 لتر ملمع 

1/ جلسيرين 40 لتر 
2/ ما ء 80 لتر 
3/ 1ك الى 1.5 ك مثقل ( كالبرموكول او السلليلوز او الكميكل ( سلليلوز صيني ))
4/ لون وعطر 
5/ بالدريل تخلط البرميل ( الشنيور )

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## صباحكو (18 مايو 2011)

اشكرك على تركيبة ملمع الاطارات واتمنى منك وضع تركيبة منظف موتور السيارة ومنظف التابلو وكذلك مزيل الشحوم عن ايدي العاملين في الكراجات اذا توفر ذلك


----------



## osamah20112011 (26 مايو 2011)

ما هو اسم المادة البديلة للجلسرين الصناعي من فضللك


----------



## osamah20112011 (26 مايو 2011)

مااسم المادة التى تستعمل في تنظيف الالمنيوم ولا تؤثر عليه ولاتغير لونه وتكون فعالة وتنظف الزيوت والشحوم عنه ارجو منكم الرد السريع وشكرا


----------



## علي العراقي 1 (6 ديسمبر 2012)

خلطات جميلة وممتازة


----------



## amgadaaaaa (8 يناير 2016)

ما هي المادة البديلة للغرسلين من فضلك لنها بهظة الثمن


----------



## mohamed sigma (3 أبريل 2016)

1 لتر جليسيرين
1 لتر ماء
2 كيلو سكر ثم تسخن وتحرك المحلول ثم تضع
20 جرام سيتريك اسيد
حتي يثقل المحلول قليلا


----------

